# Crocodiles free with good home.



## cagey (Jul 21, 2019)

https://www.realestate.com.au/news/...r-free-with-this-northern-territory-property/


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 21, 2019)

I am happy to take on his crocs if he wants to send them to Sydney lol


----------



## Ryan-James (Jul 22, 2019)

This seems to be a re occuring thing, it's now the 4th house with crocodiles I've seen for sale since 2003.
Here's another
https://www.realestate.com.au/news/girraween-house-for-sale-comes-with-4m-crocodile/


----------

